
Luciding – Induce Lucid Dreaming Through Transcranial Stimulation - networked
https://luciding.com/#/
======
asciimo
I just started poking around the Internet for more on this topic. I found this
study
([http://www.nature.com/neuro/journal/v17/n6/full/nn.3719.html](http://www.nature.com/neuro/journal/v17/n6/full/nn.3719.html))
which indirectly led me to this blog post ([http://www.diytdcs.com/tag/lucid-
dreaming/](http://www.diytdcs.com/tag/lucid-dreaming/)), which led me to this
subreddit ([https://www.reddit.com/r/tDCS/](https://www.reddit.com/r/tDCS/)),
which led me to this Vice article ([http://motherboard.vice.com/read/we-wore-
electrodes-to-bed-t...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/we-wore-electrodes-
to-bed-to-induce-lucid-dreaming)).

~~~
mskylion
Yes, this is a new emerging market. But soon everyone will realize that they
don't want to spend 1/3 of their lives just sleeping. As there is such an
incredible opportunity which can be easily reached with our wearable.

~~~
nickpsecurity
It's an old market dating back to the 80's that's getting popular again.
Called us Reality Hackers at one point. I like that name for more than it's
original purpose.

------
ErikRogneby
Lucid dreaming is exhausting. When I was younger I trained myself to maintain
that thread of control as a fell asleep. It _is_ an incredibly powerful
experience to be able to command every aspect of reality. I didn't wake up
rested though, it was the exact opposite. Managing both my own actions and
decisions and the entire world I was interacting with wiped me out.

As a side note, it was much harder to learn to stop doing it, than to start.

~~~
david-given
I can't do it (or rather, it's happened maybe once or twice in my life) --- I
don't have a strong enough grasp of reality! When I'm in a dream, I am playing
the character in the dream, so any strange events will always come across as
completely normal to me. Which means most of the standard lucid dreaming
tricks won't work on me.

Interestingly, however, I do get another thing, which I haven't seen described
anywhere, which I'll dub _false memory syndrome_ : while in the hypnogogic
state on the edge of sleep, sometimes my memory will change. I'll still be me,
unlike with ordinary dreaming, but with a whole new backstory. Unfortunately I
don't remember the new backstory afterwards, so all I retain are second-order
memories; memories of thinking _about_ the backstory.

e.g. once I was suddenly convinced I'd committed some sort of crime or other,
and was wondering whether to try and run or resign myself to going to prison.
No idea what the crime was now (I'd quite like to know what my subconscious
was worried about).

This has happened to me so often I will occasionally think, hmm, this is odd,
I wonder if it's false memory syndrome again? Which is a classic lucid memory
trigger. Except I'm not really asleep, and I will always decide that it's not.

After waking up from the one described above, I was really relieved to find
out that it really _was_ false memory syndrome.

...hang on, the police are at the door.

~~~
nickpsecurity
You should avoid lucid dreaming. It can fuck up your mind if it already is too
flexible in how it handles memory or reality. False memory syndrome + strong,
lucid experiences that mimick aspects of your real life (including
relationships) seem quite risky. Neat as it is, one's sanity is a much more
rewarding experience. :)

------
nickpsecurity
People interested in this topic should look up Monroe's Hemi Synch, old books
on Lucid Dreaming (esp "reality checks"), reality hackers, and so on. Not
endorsing any specific source rather than showing where most info was in 80's
and 90's. This stuff goes way back.

Easiest method takes persistence rather than tech. Try to remember dreams,
write details in journal each morning, and use reality checks all thfough the
day until they're habit. Look those up on net as there's good examples. My
favorites are how, in dreams, (a) mirrors oftdn have no reflection and (b)
text you write changes if you look away then back again. Also regular naps in
day with high REM.

A few weeks in you will look into a mirror and see nothing. Lucid. ;) Just
don't do it if you have mental disorders or high stress. After all, it
amplifies what's in your mind and you want to be in control.

------
amadeusw
Price listed in the store: 20,700.00p. = USD 328

~~~
Geee
What currency is p? And what is that 50% tax (Europe / USA tax depending on
location)?

~~~
Danilka
Russian Rubles. The tax is about 30-50 USD for the US location.

~~~
Geee
The shopping cart shows 6,900p tax (109USD). Which is 50% of the price of the
item which is 13,800. Is this an export tax of some sort?

------
mizzao
I'd love to try this to induce lucid dreaming, but I'm not sure about the
unknown health risks of electrical stimulation to my head for hours.

~~~
mskylion
Glad to hear that! But the truth is that stimulation lasts for several seconds
each REM phase. If you have any other questions I will be glad to answer.

------
devindotcom
I have a question about lucid dreaming. Is there a reliable way to tell the
difference between a lucid dream and, essentially, dreaming that you are
having a lucid dream, because you are preoccupied with the idea?

Seems like if you are constantly working at, reading of, and hearing about
lucid dreaming, the idea would make it into your dreams, lucid or not.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Awareness is the key. When lucid, you will realize the world around you is
fake, your thoughts won't be scripted, you might change things with focus, and
the dream may even implode (you wake up) seconds after first awareness.

Easiest way to know difference is keep asking if you're dreaming. Right now,
something is in your mind that _knows_ you're awake that you don't feel in
dreams and not for long in lucid ones. Plus, lucid dreams break rules of
reality in obvious or subtle ways you'll spot. Persistent awareness of this
means you'll eventually notice a discrepency from habitual checks and wake up
instantly (in dream or in reality).

------
EC1
I can lucid dream without this easily. Just requires focus until you drift
into your REM state then it takes over.

~~~
Danilka
Lucky you! I've bought multiple devices in the past and they still wouldn't
help. Nothing using brainwaves though.

Was it always easy or did you have to practice a lot?

~~~
EC1
Instead of drifting off into sleep focus on a narrative. I try to imagine
myself doing things and create new characters as I go, I do this until I
notice the sides of third eye start to go blurry and colours start to pour in,
that's how I know I'm sleeping.

No practice, just came naturally to me. Learned this while on shrooms and
focusing on the visuals, then tried it off them.

~~~
Danilka
I'll try that, thanks!

I'd love to chat more about this. Can I add you on skype or something?

~~~
EC1
Added.

------
Gatsky
I think the site is ok. But if I can offer some constructive criticism, the
english needs to be fixed:

"It is really ahead of time among Lucid Dreaming enhancement devices and
technologies." "Live out an extremely unforgettable night experience with the
device that literally tunes on your dreams!"

------
Danilka
I know the founders. The product is great. They've actually put a lot of R&D
hours behind it.

~~~
mskylion
Thank you very much! We truly work hard to make Lucid Dreaming a reality for
everyone.

------
Danilka
Wait! This is like the only thing today that can actually offer to ride a
HOVERBOARD! (well, in your dreams, but it would be just as real)

Quick, you have another 50 minutes to fulfil the promise before Marty and Doc
arrive in their shiny band new DeLorean!

------
thoughtsimple
Russian web store. not working.

------
insiderq
They have more information the their fb page facebook.com/luciding

------
seoguru
coincidence: watched this interesting 53 minute interview of Charlie Morley
about lucid dreaming last night:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwpPbZZxFwY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwpPbZZxFwY)

~~~
insiderq
We are working with Charlie and he is waiting for our device!

------
reborn426
Certainly an intriguing product.

------
kritischer
How do I purchase this in the US?

~~~
mskylion
Please, contact us via page messaging here
-[https://www.facebook.com/luciding](https://www.facebook.com/luciding)

------
aidenn0
Is this TMS or TDCS?

~~~
insiderq
It is tACS

------
adrianmacneil
Worst scrolling of any website of any website I've ever used. I can't get it
to stop on the second slide.

Seriously people, when can we drop this obsession with landing pages that
hijack the scroll bar and turn a document into some sort of slide show? I just
want to scroll down and read your content, but instead I'm forced to try
touching my trackpad in various spurts trying to get it to stop when needed.

~~~
ghrifter
Front end devs or some graphic designer.

Its good for marketing a product as long as its kept to like under 5 items.

For showing data/information, it is a terrible way to do it. I dont want to
read a powerpoint presentation.

~~~
adrianmacneil
Even with 5 items, it's bad. It would be better if they just disabled
scrolling altogether and gave me a big "next" button to click on - at least
then it would be possible to reach a discrete slide.

I think this might have looked good on whatever device it was designed for
(I'm guessing PC+mouse), but as soon as you try to interact with it using a
trackpad or mobile the experience turns to shit.

------
digitalronin
I'm sorry, but the website is virtually unusable. A few barely-comprehensible
paragraphs of hyperbolic sales talk, and links to the shop. Explain to me what
your product does, and why I should care, and I might be interested.

~~~
mskylion
Thanks for the feedback! Luciding reinvents the traditional understanding of
dreaming. All you need to do is to put on our headband device and go to sleep.
The device detects REM sleep and pushes mild electronic stimulation. Your
consciousness wakes up in a dream and you can control your dream.

You can visit our social network pages for more and ask more specific
questions here. I would also recommend visiting our blog post with some
feedback: [http://blog.luciding.com/luciding-first-customers-
feedback-o...](http://blog.luciding.com/luciding-first-customers-feedback-
official/)

------
Mizza
I hope this isn't snake oil, but for some reason I don't feel like letting
Russians who can't even make a proper website strap a big electromagnet to my
head.

~~~
dang
> _Russians_

That reads like you intended it as a slur. If so, not cool.

~~~
insiderq
We are a team from Siberia and Ukraine working together to deliver lucid
dreams to everyone interested! Please, refer to our blog for first customers
feedback - [http://blog.luciding.com/luciding-first-customers-
feedback-o...](http://blog.luciding.com/luciding-first-customers-feedback-
official/)

